
The Secret Histories of Those @#$%ing Computer Symbols - pavel
http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2010-08/secret-histories-those-ing-computer-symbols
======
RiderOfGiraffes
And here it is, exactly the same stuff, covered by wired, and all on one page
so you don't have to click through.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610703> <\- This has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610309> <\- This links to a single page
version.

